# Labramarner



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

hi just wondering if anyone has a labramarner xxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

we nearly got 1.. my friend had 1 years ago, but then it was just a mongrel lol.. he was black with a white patch on his chest 

oops.. you do mean a weimaraner x labrador?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

some of the names of these crosses are just to much :lol: 

welcome to the forum mind...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I had a Dobermarner for a while


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> some of the names of these crosses are just to much :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum mind...


i know! mine is a bedoodle


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

my baby boy bailey is 6 months just wanted to see if anyone had anything to share. he is the most amazing dog i have ever owned was wondering if this is because of there breed xxx Xbreeds have as uch right of breed names as pedigree haha


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Welcome to the forum. I had a Dobermarner for a while


thats a mouthful! who decides the names? i found it hard enough when we had our willow to say weimaraner!

wouldnt weimerman be easier?


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

mstori said:


> we nearly got 1.. my friend had 1 years ago, but then it was just a mongrel lol.. he was black with a white patch on his chest
> 
> oops.. you do mean a weimaraner x labrador?


sorry yes i do xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

mstori said:


> who decides the names?


The breeder cashing in on them, or the breeders/owners trying to pass them on as something their not


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> my baby boy bailey is 6 months


is that him in the pic? he is lovely! he looks like a weim but more choc colouring on the pic?

there were some for sale near me recently but oh is putting his foot down ad dog number 2..im working on him 

need to see more pics!!

oh just realised you are a newbie.. welcome


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> The breeder cashing in on them, or the breeders/owners trying to pass them on as something their not


something there not ??? its exactly what they are my boy looks identical to a choc lab now calling him a lab would be passing him off as something he is not


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> The breeder cashing in on them, or the breeders/owners trying to pass them on as something their not


i prefer bedoodle to bedlington cross poodle.. im lazy you know.. 3 syllables beats 7 anyday 

I know he is a cross breed.. or a mongrel (which i always thought was a cross was a mix of 2 breeds and a mongrel 3 or more) as some may say but then people always follow up with "what is he a cross with.."


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> something there not ??? its exactly what they are my boy looks identical to a choc lab now calling him a lab would be passing him off as something he is not


aay but theres also no such thing as a Labramarner


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aay but theres also no such thing as a Labramarner [/QUOTi asked for nice info and experiences not you telling what my dog is not does it really matter what i wish to call him im not breeding him or selling his so go bore else were


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry mstori yes thats him in the pic, is that yours in your pic pretty stuning dogs for MONGRELS eh haahha xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Opps thats DD told again!  


(You sound just like another member you know    - have fun......!!!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

mstori said:


> wouldnt weimerman be easier?


Is that a dog crossed with a fish??

I have visions of a dog head and a fish tail now lol :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> sorry mstori yes thats him in the pic, is that yours in your pic pretty stuning dogs for MONGRELS eh haahha xx


yeah thats mine, well its a pic that a member on here drew for me 

ive had pedigrees (yorkie, irish and english setters and a weimaraner) a complete heinz lol and now got my bedoodle so quite a mix of sizes and shapes haha 

id love another dog though. Love seeing dogs together. been thinking of rehoming the oh...  do you just have the 1? is he your only pet? bailey is what i call my reu (long story...)

oh and you will see there is a thing about the names given to crossbreeds.. i agree there are some stupid names, bedoodle being one, but i still call him it. theres lots of stupid pedigree names too lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Is that a dog crossed with a fish??
> 
> I have visions of a dog head and a fish tail now lol :lol:


owts better than than the image of the wieman from ac lol...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My Lola is a Shih-tuz X JR
Ppl call them Jacktuz 
I call her a Shih-tuz X JR when ppl ask what breed she is 
Some of the so called designer names are ok but others are just plain stupid 
But each to their own i suppose


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Labradors were created from the St John's dog, with a mix of other retriever types put in there to carefully create what is, the most successful retrieving dog of all time. There is even a competition in the US now, where Labs have been trained to point, and have won against HPR breeds. There isn't a dog with such a wide scope of ability, that is as easily trainable as the Labrador, one reason for it's popularity, and also why they're a favourite of puppy farmers and other unscrupulous breeders.

Weimerarners were created by the German nobility, and weren't exported until half way through the 1900's I believe. I'm not sure exactly what breeds were used to create the breed type, but as both require hip scoring, I hope the breeder had at least this one health test in place for both parents  

And welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

arnt all or most dogs crosses of something or other 
i give up i really do


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol!
I mentioned the other day that when I was a child, I had a bassett X labrador. I jokingly called it a "bassador". I have since found out there are actually "bassadors" listed on a designer dog breeding site:lol::lol::lol: And to think, all those years ago I was unaware that I had a designer dog. When asked what breed she was, I used to say "pavement special".


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

I think nearly all modern dogs were probably 'mongrels' at some point.

Monty is a Bedlington Terrier, but they used to be called Rothbury Terriers, and were a mix containing Dandie Dinmont Terrier and Otterhound genes (would they now be called a Danottermont I wonder?).

I quite like that name, I may start using that when people ask what he is, as opposed to my usual reply which depends on my mood:

Good mood: 
Them: What is he?
Me: He's a Bedlington Terrier, thank you for showing an interest in the dog which is currently trying to have sex with your [leg / dog / child / handbag] delete as applicable.

Bad Mood: 
Them: What is he?
Me: A Dog


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol!
> I mentioned the other day that when I was a child, I had a bassett X labrador. I jokingly called it a "bassador". I have since found out there are actually "bassadors" listed on a designer dog breeding site:lol::lol::lol: And to think, all those years ago I was unaware that I had a designer dog. When asked what breed she was, I used to say "pavement special".


There's someone who posts on here who breeds basset x sharpeis without health testing, and has produced one hereditary condition, and repeated the mating.

Apols to the OP for going slightly OT, no, I'm not anti cross breeds although I can see someone's already rolling their eyes at me, I'm anti crap breeding basically, and unfortunately there's a lot of people out there producing pups without going about it the right way. I'd like to see anyone roll their eyes at that one


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our little Lily has a tiny bit of yorkie in her but is mostly chihuahua. The BT man came this morning to sort out my crackling phone. He asked what she is and I told him chihuahua x yorkie he replied ooohh a chorkie. No I said I can't do with silly names she is a cross bred chihuahua x yorkie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There's someone who posts on here who breeds basset x sharpeis without health testing, and has produced one hereditary condition, and repeated the mating.
> 
> Apols to the OP for going slightly OT, no, I'm not anti cross breeds although I can see someone's already rolling their eyes at me, I'm anti crap breeding basically, and unfortunately there's a lot of people out there producing pups without going about it the right way. I'd like to see anyone roll their eyes at that one


again im with you here, i dont mind crosses i have one all be it a rescue baby.. but these so called people who just cross for the sake of a cross, with no history involved or anything gets me all:cursing:
and when it all goes wrong where do these pups end up??
:cursing:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

axl said:


> again im with you here, i dont mind crosses i have one all be it a rescue baby.. but these so called people who just cross for the sake of a cross, with no history involved or anything gets me all:cursing:
> and when it all goes wrong where do these pups end up??
> :cursing:


Rescues unfortunately, with all of the rest of the breeds and cross breeds churned out, chocolate Labs are a prime example 

Anyway, apols again to the OP, you may have got the idea that generally speaking, members on here are pro ethical breeding, which includes appropriate health tests, good conformation, temperament etc for whatever it is they breed; edited to add, and we try and get that message out to puppy buyers as well, sounded as though I was in the breeding section for a minute there, chuckle


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its been said before that all pedigree breeds were once crosses, i wonder what people thought years and years ago when they first heard the name, springer and cocker. and just look what fantastic breeds they have become. I dont care tbh what anyone wants to call their cross breed just as long as people are aware that they are a cross and dont pay stupid, silly money, just because of the name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

so would my axl be called an akitagerm??????
:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

axl said:


> so would my axl be called an akitagerm??????
> :lol:


I think you'll find it's a gerita 

Funnily enough, Labradors are a geographical error, they were actually from Newfoundland


----------



## CarolineK (Aug 12, 2011)

Perhaps you can shed some light on this then please ?
My friend owns a pedigree lab from fully health tested parents,she has had so many things wrong with her the woman is breaking her heart.
Both elbows have been operated on as she had ED,now she has hip dysplasia, she said doesn't really want to put her through more opeations.
She also has many allergies and the poor soul is only 6 years old.
She said the other day her dog has been through the mill and back.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey OP welcome to the forum, your dog is beautiful! Members on here can be very passionate about cross breeding and creating 'designer dogs' as a lot of the time this is done purely to make money (the fancy name attracts people = more money) rather than to improve the lines in a breed, creating poorly bred dogs that suffer in the future due to greed on the human's part. However it is fair to say this can occur with breeders of pedigrees also. 
Stick around, and don't be offended at any comments, they aren't personal, they come from passion for the welfare of these animals.


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I know Dobermanns are created from a few different breeds, German Pinscher, Old German Shepherd, Greyhound, German Shorthaired Pointer, Weimaraner, Manchester Terrier and the Rottweiler. I think there may be some more but not sure what they are.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

CarolineK said:


> Perhaps you can shed some light on this then please ?
> My friend owns a pedigree lab from fully health tested parents,she has had so many things wrong with her the woman is breaking her heart.
> Both elbows have been operated on as she had ED,now she has hip dysplasia, she said doesn't really want to put her through more opeations.
> She also has many allergies and the poor soul is only 6 years old.
> She said the other day her dog has been through the mill and back.


I own two pedigree Labs, from health tested parents, and have done some health tests myself. It's the responsible thing to do, or are you suggesting that we're better off not knowing what genetic conditions our dogs may pass on if we intend to breed?

Hip and elbow conditions, without taking over the thread, are very complex, elbow grading and hip scoring tells us the condition of the dog in front of us, not what pups it will produce when put with another dog with acceptable grades/scores. Whereas with something like CNM or PRA, it's a simple genetic test, it becomes a lot more complex with things like hips; there is a genetic test being developed, but it's a combination of something like 12 genetic markers and how they work with both parents. As well as genetic factors, there are also environmental factors, what the pup has been fed, what exercise it's had, during the development and also some believe, the position of the puppy in the uterine horn, and how many pups were in the litter, ie were they all scrunched up tight before being born

Allergies may be partly hereditary, but it could also be down to what the pup has been fed.

I'm not sure why you pose that question? Are you saying we should all support scrapping testing for hereditary conditions that can and do cause debilitating and life threatening conditions


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

What would we put my Patterdale x staffie....a Patterdale Bull Terrier?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> What would we put my Patterdale x staffie....a Patterdale Bull Terrier?


Stafferdale.

I can't for love nor money, pronounce Labramarner.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Stafferdale.
> 
> I can't for love nor money, pronounce Labramarner.


Stafferdale....I love it. That's his breed from now on a Staffie and a Stafferdale.


----------



## CarolineK (Aug 12, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I own two pedigree Labs, from health tested parents, and have done some health tests myself. It's the responsible thing to do, or are you suggesting that we're better off not knowing what genetic conditions our dogs may pass on if we intend to breed?
> 
> Hip and elbow conditions, without taking over the thread, are very complex, elbow grading and hip scoring tells us the condition of the dog in front of us, not what pups it will produce when put with another dog with acceptable grades/scores. Whereas with something like CNM or PRA, it's a simple genetic test, it becomes a lot more complex with things like hips; there is a genetic test being developed, but it's a combination of something like 12 genetic markers and how they work with both parents. As well as genetic factors, there are also environmental factors, what the pup has been fed, what exercise it's had, during the development and also some believe, the position of the puppy in the uterine horn, and how many pups were in the litter, ie were they all scrunched up tight before being born
> 
> ...


No please dont put words into my mouth,i was just asking why this poor dog should have all these problems.
It came from good breeding stock,and the parent were health tested.
I just couldn't get my head around why,and neither could she,as i said she did all her research and found a good breeder.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

CarolineK said:


> Perhaps you can shed some light on this then please ?
> My friend owns a pedigree lab from fully health tested parents,she has had so many things wrong with her the woman is breaking her heart.
> Both elbows have been operated on as she had ED,now she has hip dysplasia, she said doesn't really want to put her through more opeations.
> She also has many allergies and the poor soul is only 6 years old.
> She said the other day her dog has been through the mill and back.


I am sure this can happen in spite of all precautions. However, I think testing is the best way to reduce the odds. Same as wearing a seatbelt doesn't mean you will never have an accident, just means the odds are better to survive it.
My "bassador" inherited the best and the worst traits from her parents: a fantastic temperament, the sweetest thing, but as thick as a brick and had terrible arthritus as she got older.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Stafferdale....I love it. That's his breed from now on a Staffie and a Stafferdale.


Loving Stafferdale! lol must make Millie a RottStaffPei


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

emsky said:


> I know Dobermanns are created from a few different breeds, German Pinscher, Old German Shepherd, Greyhound, German Shorthaired Pointer, Weimaraner, Manchester Terrier and the Rottweiler. I think there may be some more but not sure what they are.


So a (deep breath) Gershepreypointmaranchesterweiler...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

CarolineK said:


> No please dont put words into my mouth,i was just asking why this poor dog should have all these problems.
> It came from good breeding stock,and the parent were health tested.
> I just couldn't get my head around why,and neither could she,as i said she did all her research and found a good breeder.


I'm not trying to put words in your mouth, but it came across as an odd post to make in the middle of posts welcoming the OP and also discussing the pros and cons of cross breeds, whether health testing etc is appropriate, and you post about your friends Lab, it seemed an odd thing to post at that point. 

Anyway, I think I've said enough about health testing on this thread, there are more than enough threads in the breeding section to carry on any further debates about issues relating to testing and results, so I'll b*gga off and leave the OP to read their welcome posts


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Loving Stafferdale! lol must make Millie a RottStaffPei


Or a Rottishire Bull Pei??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Its been said before that all pedigree breeds were once crosses, i wonder what people thought years and years ago when they first heard the name, springer and cocker. and just look what fantastic breeds they have become. I dont care tbh what anyone wants to call their cross breed just as long as people are aware that they are a cross and dont pay stupid, silly money, just because of the name.


Mines a pickled onion & cost £2.50 + a bag of nutty slack. There we are all happy now


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

julesmcc said:


> My Lola is a Shih-tuz X JR
> Ppl call them Jacktuz
> I call her a Shih-tuz X JR when ppl ask what breed she is
> Some of the so called designer names are ok but others are just plain stupid
> But each to their own i suppose


not forgetting Jach sh1t 

The other day someone asked what Rocky was I replied a chinese crested powderpuff, they rolled thier eyes  I can only presume they thought I had made it up :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> not forgetting Jach sh1t
> 
> The other day someone asked what Rocky was I replied a chinese crested powderpuff, they rolled thier eyes  I can only presume they thought I had made it up :lol:


lol................


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lol OH calls her a jack sh1t


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have weimaraners! two of em cannot see the point in mixing em meself as as a breed they are nigh on perfect!

A concern I would have with the cross you mention is that both labs and weims can suffer hip problems - labs worse then weimys I would think!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

A lovely mix I should think, enertaining and very clever, both lovely breeds.



Devil-Dogz said:


> The breeder cashing in on them, or the breeders/owners trying to pass them on as something their not


But why not just say a weineramer x lab, poodle x cocker etc etc.,, sounds far more intelligent, all these "names" sound like 5 year olds come up with them, and seem kind of insulting to the dogs IMVHO


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> But why not just say a weineramer x lab, poodle x cocker etc etc.,, sounds far more intelligent, all these "names" sound like 5 year olds come up with them, and seem kind of insulting to the dogs IMVHO


Are you mocking my Danottermont


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> A lovely mix I should think, enertaining and very clever, both lovely breeds.
> 
> But why not just say a weineramer x lab, poodle x cocker etc etc.,, sounds far more intelligent, all these "names" sound like 5 year olds come up with them, and seem kind of insulting to the dogs IMVHO


Ha Ha ye i would be quite embarassed to say it tbh i was walking and met a man the other day with a lovely little dog i asked him what the breed was and he said "shes a jackapoo" he did sound quite silly, jack russell x poodle would have sounded a lot better.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya's pups were are have always been Springer x malamutes, never springermutes :lol:

I think it's up to the owner, I often meet cockerpoos, puggles, golden/labra doodles and call 'em that but some just don't quite roll off your tongue, labranner is not on of those :lol:

Welcome to the forum, don't take what anyone says to heart


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maya's pups were are have always been Springer x malamutes, never springermutes :lol:


Malingerers?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Prof_Monty said:


> Malingerers?


We came up with a whole list once :lol:

English malamutes

Alaskan Springers

Springermutes

Muted Springers

Malinger

:lol: I tend to like Springermutes easier but still kept with springer x malamute :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

The problem with 'Springermutes' is that people will bring the puppies back the first time they bark


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Prof_Monty said:


> The problem with 'Springermutes' is that people will bring the puppies back the first time they bark


:lol: you say that I had a puppy back 3 days later because he barked when left 

Good thing I didn't call 'em muted springers :lol:


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh well not found out what i actuall asked never mind haha xx

and cant remember who said it but i would never call bailey a labramarner if someone asked me i would say hes a lab X weimeraner xx


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> Oh well not found out what i actuall asked never mind haha xx


Sorry, nope, don't have a Labramarner, yours is very handsome fella though...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have weimeraners.. And I am no snob.. But would be horrified if my bitch mated with another breed.. 

But I have known dally's crossed with weims.. and they all turn out black or dark brown with a gleaming coat and a white bit on their chest with a few dots in..


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

Prof_Monty said:


> Sorry, nope, don't have a Labramarner, yours is very handsome fella though...


thankyou very much xx


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I have weimeraners.. And I am no snob.. But would be horrified if my bitch mated with another breed..
> 
> But I have known dally's crossed with weims.. and they all turn out black or dark brown with a gleaming coat and a white bit on their chest with a few dots in..


sorry what are dallys ??


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> sorry what are dallys ??


dalmations


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I have a jack russell x westie. I've not decided if I like the term Jacksie or Jestie better... He can certainly be a pain in the jacksie.

My other is a staff x lab. Staffador or Labaffie!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lol OH calls lola a jack sh1t when shes being a cowbag


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have a jack russell x westie. I've not decided if I like the term Jacksie or Jestie better... He can certainly be a pain in the jacksie.
> 
> My other is a staff x lab. Staffador or Labaffie!!!




As I said I am no snob .. But as I do have a gsd x boxer.. But.. I wanted a weimeraner.. So there was no intention of ever crossing her as maizie is what I wanted..


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> But as I do have a gsd x boxer..


AKA a Geroxer!!!

Or a Boxherd

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> AKA a Geroxer!!!
> 
> Or a Boxherd
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:


the first one made me think of a brand of condom..:yikes:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> the first one made me think of a brand of condom..:yikes:


Hahahahaha that's almost as good as my nan, god rest her.

When I was talking about Old English Sheepdogs she said "is that one of them durex dogs."

She then wondered why I spent the next 5 minutes rolling on the floor, crying with laughter.

:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CarolineK said:


> Perhaps you can shed some light on this then please ?
> My friend owns a pedigree lab from fully health tested parents,she has had so many things wrong with her the woman is breaking her heart.
> Both elbows have been operated on as she had ED,now she has hip dysplasia, she said doesn't really want to put her through more opeations.
> She also has many allergies and the poor soul is only 6 years old.
> She said the other day her dog has been through the mill and back.


It's unusual to develop HD so late on in life - arthritis yes, but that's hugely different from HD and can happen to dogs irrespective of the health condition of their joints - often lifestyle, over-exercise and poor diet can play a major role in both Hip and Elbow Dysplasia and early onset arthritis.

Hip and Elbow scoring (I am assuming both parents had both health tests done with good results;

although I will say also having a bitch that is 6 years old - I would be surprised - two parents from elbow scored dogs back then were almost as rare as hen's teeth - with only 2K dogs elbow scored 6 years ago) - even now - it's often stud dogs that are elbow scored - although things are changing, but it's still not uncommon for older stud dogs not to be elbow scored - but then they also haven't produced any recorded problems in their progeny).

===================================

When someone buys a pup from health-tested parents - they significantly reduce the risk of a pup developing health problems - but the don't wholly remove them - I always explain this to my puppy buyers.

This is coupled with advice on not using stairs, diet and exercise regime for the first 12 months - because environmental factors can have a massive impact on the long term joint health of the dog.

It's a bit like jumping out of a plane with a back up parachute - there's no guarantee it won't end in disaster - but the risks are significantly lower than if the person has one parachute.

===================================

Severe HD in labs usually manifests itself by 12 months, ED by around 2 years - which is why care in those early days is so important.

=====================================

Does you friend give her girl supplements such as Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin and Fish Oils? Does she have a strict hard exercise regime for her - has she got access to an underwater treadmill or hydrotherapy pool?

The results using supplements, acupuncture and underwater treadmill on young dysplastic dogs has seen them go on to never require surgery and to live long and healthy lives - managed properly - the muscles can be developed to counteract many of the issues around hip problems.


----------



## CarolineK (Aug 12, 2011)

swarthy said:


> It's unusual to develop HD so late on in life - arthritis yes, but that's hugely different from HD and can happen to dogs irrespective of the health condition of their joints - often lifestyle, over-exercise and poor diet can play a major role in both Hip and Elbow Dysplasia and early onset arthritis.
> 
> Hip and Elbow scoring (I am assuming both parents had both health tests done with good results;
> 
> ...


This dog was younger when it developed ED,and had the operation then,but not long after they found out it HD and they haven't had her operated on.The just have been doing restricted walks,hydro and supplements,all advised by Noel Fitzpatrick.
She has been a client with him for awhile now,and she is still debating to have the HD operation.
The thing is her dog is allergic to lots of things even several different antestic's,this why she is so worried and not sure about any more operations.
She doesnt cope well after op's either


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Prof_Monty said:


> So a (deep breath) Gershepreypointmaranchesterweiler...


LMAO 

Imagine hearing that over the loud speaker at Crufts :lol:

I'm sure you missed one


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CarolineK said:


> Yes she is on all the supplements advised to give her dog by Noel Fitzpatrick,she also goes to hydro there too.
> She has been a client with him for awhile now,and she is still debating to have the HD operation.
> The thing is her dog is allergic to lots of things even several different antestic's,this why she is so worried and not sure about any more operations.
> She doesnt cope well after op's either


 Unfortunately - there is unlikely anything that could have been done to prevent the allergy issue - sometimes it just happens 

I would certainly be exploring other options in her shoes - can she find out whether there is an underwater treadmill as opposed to hydrotherapy anywhere near her? my girl dislocated her knee on the beach - we opted to go down the conservative treatment route because it is physically impossible to contain her / get her to rest - the vet even tried short term high dose sedative beforehand - what should have sedated a horse didn't stop her one little bit  if anything, it made her worse 

If the surgery had thus failed because of this - there would have been no further options available to us (except probably amputation) - and she's a girl who likes to LIVE (with a capital 'L' - she lives every second of every day as if it is her last and has done so since she was 7.5 weeks old (which is probably why her joints are so hammered ) like your friends girl, she was from health-tested parents - it was just bad luck - the rest of the litter and her half siblings were all fine - despite this, it hasn't dissuaded me from my views on health-testing, and I've got another dog from the same breeder and similar breeding lines whose hipscores are damn near perfect.

The supplements and underwater treadmill plus regular street walking have done a very good job of keeping her mobile, and you would never know her hips are not good.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I have weimeraners.. And I am no snob.. But would be horrified if my bitch mated with another breed..
> 
> But I have known dally's crossed with weims.. and they all turn out black or dark brown with a gleaming coat and a white bit on their chest with a few dots in..


After spending a week end with a weimie I can not think of a more challanging cross. Having a Dalmatian and a Weineramer in the same location was bad enough..... in the same body


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Prof_Monty said:


> So a (deep breath) Gershepreypointmaranchesterweiler...


I think from now on this is how i'm introducing Murphy...
"Oh a Dobermann......(me) No no no he's a Gershepreypointmaranchesterweiler"


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hi just wondering if anyone has a labramarner xxx


Hello and welcome to the forum 

Does he take after the lab more in looks? personality?

I have never met one- so take it they are not a popular cross at present?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at the size of this guy!!


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Look at the size of this guy!!


He's beautiful and huge, unless the person is just short lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

well li dont care what my reu is called or what anyone calls him, even mutt, i just loves him.. :001_tt1:

just had hime for a walk and got complemented on him even though he looks like i butchered him! and he was behaving like a dream and thats good enough for me.. a name is just a name 

i dont like the term "designer" cos i just dont understand it but i wont lose sleep over it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

mstori said:


> well li dont care what my reu is called or what anyone calls him, even mutt, i just loves him.. :001_tt1:
> 
> just had hime for a walk and got complemented on him even though he looks like i butchered him! and he was behaving like a dream and thats good enough for me.. a name is just a name
> 
> i dont like the term "designer" cos i just dont understand it but i wont lose sleep over it.


and you little lady have a wonderful outlook! and your mutt ain't bad either!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> something there not ??? its exactly what they are my boy looks identical to a choc lab now calling him a lab would be passing him off as something he is not


It's a simple process that has been going for years. Its not trying to con anyone (there are few people who think its a con) its simply a portmanteau :

(pronounced /pɔrtˈmæntoʊ/ , plural: portmanteaus or portmanteaux) or portmanteau word is a blend of two (or more) words or morphemes into one new word.

I think that's fairly obvious to you and to most other people.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

axl said:


> arnt all or most dogs crosses of something or other
> i give up i really do


Don't give up. If you keep telling them that their breed names are simply human inventions and you can call your dog whatever you like and that despite the fact they keep patronising you and assuming you're stupid enough to be be conned into buying something you're not because obviously KC recognised are dogs are far superior to others and you wanted a KC breed not a mongrel with a stupid name from a puppy farm (because all crosses are from puppy farms and all KC breeders have a little ray of sunshine poking out of their bum) (and they're allowed to give them stupid names which is OK but if you do it you're stupid).... if you keep saying that for long enough... they tend to swarm... nostrils flare etc..... its soooooo much fun to watch


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> The other day someone asked what Rocky was I replied a chinese crested powderpuff, they rolled thier eyes  I can only presume they thought I had made it up :lol:


But someone did make it up... maybe a while ago now but it was a human who crossed a with b (and c,d,e and f) to produce the dog you have now and gave it a name.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry i have a labxrottie(mum) x ridgeback(dad)

I always say what he is but on here i call Tummel a rottaridgeador...but maybe ridgearottador is the way to go....

Which one?!!! Rottaridgeador or ridgearottador 

Wecome to PF...Bailey looks like great fun


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

ballybee said:


> Sorry i have a labxrottie(mum) x ridgeback(dad)
> 
> I always say what he is but on here i call Tummel a rottaridgeador...but maybe ridgearottador is the way to go....
> 
> ...


On the basis of the portmanteau it should go something like Labroback


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Try explaning Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever :lol: 
Most people think it is made up, even my vets did!


and just for info, weimaraner/lab crosses are usually choc because weim colour is actually dilute brown/choc.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> Try explaning Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever :lol:
> Most people think it is made up, even my vets did!
> 
> and just for info, weimaraner/lab crosses are usually choc because weim colour is actually dilute brown/choc.


 don't think weimys are a dilute of brown ! but would be interested to know for sure!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

DT said:


> don't think weimys are a dilute of brown ! but would be interested to know for sure!


Yep! just looking for the info.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> Yep! just looking for the info.


thought it were a dilute o fblack! TBH my knowledge on this is zero! BUT when I was looking at breeding Milly I voiced my concerns regarding the white that some dogs had on their chests - and was told you needed the white to get the grey!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But someone did make it up... maybe a while ago now but it was a human who crossed a with b (and c,d,e and f) to produce the dog you have now and gave it a name.


I know that, I mean they thought I had made it up
They wouldnt roll there eyes at my Golden Retriever. Although that isnt the best example, yes its made up but they are golden and they do retrieve :lol:
I mean they wouldnt have rolled there eyes at being told something was say a shih tzu, because they would have heard of it.

Really it all comes down to the evolution of language (and indeed dogs) surely, some/we may not like it, but its how it occurs.
The golden retriever was originally registered as flat coated retriever (yellow) Now look where that has come.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Please refrain from getting into personal arguments on the board..

If this happens again on this thread any member that has been previously issued with a warning will receive a day ban..*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I really other than for any finacial gain cant see anything wong with whatever anyone wants to call their dog, a x or a doodle, poo or anything else for that matter i personally would feel silly and would call my dog a ? x? not the as some put it the designer name, i certainly could not say powder puff just sounds ridiculous to me, but i dont own one so not an issue. Everyone to their own and unless something harms a dog then really ime not that fussed.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I really other than for any finacial gain cant see anything wong with whatever anyone wants to call their dog, a x or a doodle, poo or anything else for that matter i personally would feel silly and would call my dog a ? x? not the as some put it the designer name, i certainly could not say powder puff just sounds ridiculous to me, but i dont own one so not an issue. Everyone to their own and unless something harms a dog then really ime not that fussed.


:lol:
Cassia on here normally refers to Dobby as the Chinese Crested 'coated variety'
Im so used to it now, I forget how silly it sounds :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> :lol:
> Cassia on here normally refers to Dobby as the Chinese Crested 'coated variety'
> Im so used to it now, I forget how silly it sounds :smilewinkgrin:


Ime sure you have what does it matter,if someone smirks, rolls their eyes i can understand it tbh cos it does sound silly, but unless they are been insulting to you and your dog then really i think it just has to understood thats people reaction, but as i said in my previous posts unless a dog is coming to any harm then really theres worse things in the dog world to get upset about, i just think let them call their dogs doodle, poo or a powder puff if they want.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

well ive deicided that axl is an akitagerm
its going to take off i tell you you wait and see 
:lol::lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime sure you have what does it matter,if someone smirks, rolls their eyes i can understand it tbh cos it does sound silly, but unless they are been insulting to you and your dog then really i think it just has to understood thats people reaction, but as i said in my previous posts unless a dog is coming to any harm then really theres worse things in the dog world to get upset about, i just think let them call their dogs doodle, poo or a powder puff if they want.


Oh i didnt take offence at them rolling their eyes :smile5:
Get far worse things said about Percy occaisonally.
Even then I just smile and get on with it or ignore or indeed try to educate, I accept he is a funny looking creature.
Like anything it all has to be taken in proportion, like you say there is far worse things to worry about and in the case of peoples negative comments, they are few and far between, the good far outweighs the bad.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hi just wondering if anyone has a labramarner xxx


Hi there lovemybaileyboo

Am new to teh forum too in fact joined yestrday 

My partner and I have a gorgeous Chocolate Lab (Daddy) and Weimaraner (Mummy) Cross.

We got her in November 2009.

WHen people ask what she is i normally say Weimador but after googling etc also found Labramarner. Shes been around Labs, Weimies and also GSP. The latter something that she gets mistaken for quite a lot (to the point at a show I took her to a while ago whilst we were watching the dogs in the ring she decided to make friends with and stand next to another solid liver GSP. When i asked the dogs owner what type of dog he had he looked at me really weirdly and did not answer to which I enquired "Is it a GSP?" he replied yes somewhat confused and looked at me as if myself and Millie (my dog) had just landed from Planet Zurg!!! When i replied that Millie was NOT a GSP he looked at me very odd and then examined Millie to see what she was LOL!!)

Anyways I detract from the matter in hand.

People can call Millie whatever the heck they like !! I call her "Gorgeous" cause to me thats what she is. I chose Weimador as I can say it a little easier. But I explain what she is. When i first got her I was told I was a bad owner and that I needed to not starve my Lab lol as people always assume thats what she is 

At the end of the day shes my dog and my best friend (after charlie) rolled into one and she loves me for me 

Keith and Millie

PS Welcome to the site too !!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KeithMorrell said:


> Hi there lovemybaileyboo
> 
> Am new to teh forum too in fact joined yestrday
> 
> ...


Hiya & welcome to the forum.

have you got any pics of Millie? only i had a GSP and would love to see how much like one she is


----------



## Sari (Mar 27, 2009)

A labramarner sounds lovely! I have a Goldendoodle or a Golden Retriever x Poodle. As he's black I usually get funny looks when I tell people he's a Goldendoodle so I usually laugh and say he's an enigma. I can tell you that quite often that really confuses the hell out of people!

It is a bit of a silly name for a black dog and I guess Retroodle might be more accurate but its a bit of mouthful if you've got false teeth. At the end of the day, I don't think it matters what a breed, crossbreed or mutt is called, they've all got the generic name of 'dog' which seems to be a great leveller. :smile5:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I noticed that labradoodles and goldendoodles were on the list of breeds in this months dogs today magazine, not seen them there before and just luuurrrvvve both!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Bailey is lovely. 

I was just going to say that I can somehow now see the attraction of these designery names for crossbreds cos I frequently get fed up with telling people what Honey is. She is a Golden Retriever X Golden German Shepherd. By the time I've got to the third word they have usually lost interest so a shortened name could be quite handy and stop me getting tongue tied! :lol:

The only downside is I frequently have to think long and hard about what the cross actually is with some of them so it rather defeats the object.  Sari maybe enigma is the way to go. :smile5:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Bailey is lovely.
> 
> I was just going to say that I can somehow now see the attraction of these designery names for crossbreds cos I frequently get fed up with telling people what Honey is. She is a Golden Retriever X Golden German Shepherd. By the time I've got to the third word they have usually lost interest so a shortened name could be quite handy and stop me getting tongue tied! :lol:
> 
> The only downside is I frequently have to think long and hard about what the cross actually is with some of them so it rather defeats the object.  Sari maybe enigma is the way to go. :smile5:


I know how you feel,when people ask what Craven is I say a Foxhound,they usually look a bit puzzled so then I have to say -

'He's a cross between an English and a welsh Foxhound'.It's such a mouthful when you are just passing by people and usually a conversation killer.:cursing:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Bailey is lovely.
> 
> I was just going to say that I can somehow now see the attraction of these designery names for crossbreds cos I frequently get fed up with telling people what Honey is. She is a Golden Retriever X Golden German Shepherd. By the time I've got to the third word they have usually lost interest so a shortened name could be quite handy and stop me getting tongue tied! :lol:
> 
> The only downside is I frequently have to think long and hard about what the cross actually is with some of them so it rather defeats the object.  Sari maybe enigma is the way to go. :smile5:


A golden german shepherd retreiver??


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya & welcome to the forum.
> 
> have you got any pics of Millie? only i had a GSP and would love to see how much like one she is


Hi noushka

Just putting some in the albums 

Will see what i can do if i can work this lol!!










Maybe not the best one i think she looks more alike in person if that makes sense lol


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> A golden german shepherd retreiver??


I don't know whether to :lol: or :crying: Oh heck!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I don't know whether to :lol: or :crying: Oh heck!!


YOu could shortern it if the was better:

A Goldman shepreiver


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me if the pics showed up?? Think its blocked on here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/keithmorrell-albums-millie-holly-picture47520-millie-posing-daddy.html


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> YOu could shortern it if the was better:
> 
> A Goldman shepreiver


Oh blooming heck I can't even say it and I haven't had a drink tonight!  Its brilliant though!


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Can someone tell me if the pics showed up?? Think its blocked on here
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/keithmorrell-albums-millie-holly-picture47520-millie-posing-daddy.html


Yeah its showing up if you click on the link. She is gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

she is stunning:001_tt1:


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Can someone tell me if the pics showed up?? Think its blocked on here
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/keithmorrell-albums-millie-holly-picture47520-millie-posing-daddy.html


When you post on a thread, if you want to add the actual image to the thread rather than the link to the photo...go to post reply, as you normally would... at the top, to the right there is a icon that looks like a landscape photo... If you click on that and paste the image url into the box then the image should come out onto the thread rather than just the link 

Hope I've made sense!!


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

axl said:


> she is stunning:001_tt1:


Thank you axl


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

gemcml said:


> Yeah its showing up if you click on the link. She is gorgeous


Thank you gemcml

Right will post this then a reply and try again 

PS Yours looks like a cutie what kind??


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Millie as a wee Puppy










Playing with her big sis










Millie on Christmas Day 2009


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Millie recently at play 








Sorry for all the pics ....


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Thank you gemcml
> 
> Right will post this then a reply and try again
> 
> PS Yours looks like a cutie what kind??


You're welcome 
Thank you, he is a very, very cheeky labradoodle


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

What gorgeous photos. She is a stunner! :001_tt1: What breed is she?


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

gemcml said:


> What gorgeous photos. She is a stunner! :001_tt1: What breed is she?


Weimador / Labramarener

Mummy was a Weimaraner and Daddy was a Chocolate Labrador


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Millie as a wee Puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KeithMorrell said:


> Millie recently at play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes Stunning Keith!

In the first picture as a pup she deninately looks like a lab!

Yet is the second! the way she is moving and play bowing I'd swear she were a laB

Beautiful dog either way! you canjust see she is full of personality!! and how is her training going?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a picture of health Millie is, well done for raising her so well.  Out of interest what do you feed her on?


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

DT said:


> Shes Stunning Keith!
> 
> In the first picture as a pup she deninately looks like a lab!
> 
> ...


DT Thank you  She seems to change depending on what shes doing very much.
Hmmm training is not too bad she will be 2 in few weeks and she is pretty good on most things she does pull on the lead and I have been told a number of things from that its my fault to that she has Weirmaraner blood and they like to pull (something I am not sure of just something i was told)

TO be fair i think it is I that need trained!! Something i really need to do as I would love to work with dogs or have more involvement with them at least, (and especially with the photography).
We had a lab Holly (in a few of the pics) who we sadly lost to illness 2 weeks ago. Holly was the boss and Millie knew that, she is not bad and misses her sister but I am a softy with her (BAD I KNOW) and treat her too much like an equal but I am working on it. It is noticeable when a friend comes who loves to walk and sometimes takes her out when I am at work and she is very very good for him, When he comes to the house theres no jumping or licking the face etc but for me as soon as I come in from a shift you just hear the acceleration of paws across the hall carpet and then down she comes to the bottom step sits and then paws up on my shoulders. Something I do not mind but realise a) some visitors will not like this and b) not everyone is as tall or strong as me and she could hurt someone (though not intentionally) so working on it 

And yes she is full of personality. I think she believes she is human ....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> DT Thank you  She seems to change depending on what shes doing very much.
> Hmmm training is not too bad she will be 2 in few weeks and she is pretty good on most things she does pull on the lead and I have been told a number of things from that its my fault to that she has Weirmaraner blood and they like to pull (something I am not sure of just something i was told)
> 
> TO be fair i think it is I that need trained!! Something i really need to do as I would love to work with dogs or have more involvement with them at least, (and especially with the photography).
> ...


sounds EXACTLY like my two! one of mine is called Milly too! And you milly -looks pretty much alike her! apart from the colour that is!


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Malmum said:


> What a picture of health Millie is, well done for raising her so well.  Out of interest what do you feed her on?


Thank you Malmum that is lovely to say 
We started her on Beta Puppy for about the first 9 months i think maybe year and since then she has had a large bag from Tesco which is either Beef and Veg or Chicken and Veg. She seems to like it.

Would love any recommedations and especially anything to keep her coat nice??? Someone once mentioned Cod Liver Oil?? Not something i have tried as was not sure. But any advice would be greatly appreciated 

(PS I am on a sharp learning curve as a 12 yr old boy I was chased by dogs across the street. And then in Thailand I was chased 12 years late (must be unlucky with 12s lol) by 5 dogs and the smallest a little Jack Russell bit me.
Looking back they may have been wanting to play but at the time i was pretty scared and have been ever since (would cross the road to avoid dogs and was scared to go out of the house etc etc etc) Met Charlie my other half 3 years ago now and she introduced me to Holly her dog who did not tolerate strangers. Took me a lot to get used to her but after 4 months Holly trusted me and the two of us fell for each other lol, I was unemployed for 10 months and during this time it was Holly and I in the house so lots of playing and walks. Since then I have grown to love dogs to such an extent I now want to look at going into some kind of job working with them as well as currently working on my photography with them... Fingers crossed one day it will take me some where and I can combine my two passions in life :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Milly is gorgeous.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

DT said:


> sounds EXACTLY like my two! one of mine is called Milly too! And you milly -looks pretty much alike her! apart from the colour that is!


What do you have DT
And thank you for the comment on the Photo. Looking at starting a site up ..what do you think the rules are on advertising services on here??

Sometimes I wish Millie could talk but then wonder if it would take away some of the magic.....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> What do you have DT
> And thank you for the comment on the Photo. Looking at starting a site up ..what do you think the rules are on advertising services on here??
> 
> Sometimes I wish Millie could talk but then wonder if it would take away some of the magic.....


Greys one! two of em

what sort of a site? if in doubt perhapsyou could ask a mod or mark maybe!

And !! you photo's are fantasic - were they done professionally?


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

DT said:


> Greys one! two of em
> 
> what sort of a site? if in doubt perhapsyou could ask a mod or mark maybe!
> 
> And !! you photo's are fantasic - were they done professionally?


THANKS DT
The site is my photography site Always and Forever. Is meant to be for weddings and Family but been thinking lately that maybe Pets is more fun/ where my heart is. And most of the pics are taken by me mainly snapshots but have had Millie in the studio twice (need to find set two as mainly of her and my partner)

THink I would like to go into the photography especially families with their pets. THe number of portraits I have seen or done in the past of mum dad and kids and then hang it on the wall above the fireplace, why not stick the family pet in as well, they are part of the family after all


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Don't give up. If you keep telling them that their breed names are simply human inventions and you can call your dog whatever you like and that despite the fact they keep patronising you and assuming you're stupid enough to be be conned into buying something you're not because obviously KC recognised are dogs are far superior to others and you wanted a KC breed not a mongrel with a stupid name from a puppy farm (because all crosses are from puppy farms and all KC breeders have a little ray of sunshine poking out of their bum) (and they're allowed to give them stupid names which is OK but if you do it you're stupid).... if you keep saying that for long enough... they tend to swarm... nostrils flare etc..... its soooooo much fun to watch




You know full well what a load of rubbish that is, but no matter how many times it's posted, you STILL like to believe yourself 

I've not seen anyone post health test results for their Labramarner/weimadors yet, which is a shame


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Hi there lovemybaileyboo
> 
> Am new to teh forum too in fact joined yestrday
> 
> ...


Hi keith just looked at your picks and millie is a stunning girl  she reminds me very much of bailey, i cant get the pics up large only small so czant see the colour of her eyes are they yellow/green like baileys its something people always comment on about him xx could you please tell me a bit about her personality?? i have always had ped labs and at hte min bailey is 6 months old and is the most amazing dog ever he is so friendly and loves to be cuddly with me he is also very obdient i find him a bit good to be true lol xx is there any chance you could email me a pic of millie so i can see it large my email adress is [email protected]


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

and wow never seen a gsp they are very simalar xx


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> and wow never seen a gsp they are very simalar xx


I will drop you a mail

And not ao problem 
They are very very similar  Even to the point someone who breeds and trains GSPs had to do a double take. Maybe i should jsut enter her as a GSP 

(PS If you look in my photo album i have some in there too)

Where are you based?


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You know full well what a load of rubbish that is, but no matter how many times it's posted, you STILL like to believe yourself
> 
> I've not seen anyone post health test results for their Labramarner/weimadors yet, which is a shame


Hi Sleeping Lion

Excuse my ignorance but how would I health test millie???

Keith


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> Hi Sleeping Lion
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how would I health test millie???
> 
> Keith


It's not Millie, but Millie's parents that really should have health tests done, where appropriate. Labs and Weimerarners should have hip scores done, and as this is recommended for both breeds, this is the *least* I would want to see in place for anyone considering this cross breed. I'd also want to look hard at the other health tests recommended for each individual breed, and decide whether or not I thought they might be a problem. Personally, I'd be tempted to have the BVA eye test in place as well, as such a lot of breeds suffer from the four conditions that are checked for in this test.

You can check whether parents have been health tested by using the Kennel Club database, just type in the name of the dog, if you type in Chapelrose Indian Princess, one of my bitches, it will show you that she had her bva eye test, hip score, elbow grade, and optigen test, before I decided against using her to breed from


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's not Millie, but Millie's parents that really should have health tests done, where appropriate. Labs and Weimerarners should have hip scores done, and as this is recommended for both breeds, this is the *least* I would want to see in place for anyone considering this cross breed. I'd also want to look hard at the other health tests recommended for each individual breed, and decide whether or not I thought they might be a problem. Personally, I'd be tempted to have the BVA eye test in place as well, as such a lot of breeds suffer from the four conditions that are checked for in this test.
> 
> You can check whether parents have been health tested by using the Kennel Club database, just type in the name of the dog, if you type in Chapelrose Indian Princess, one of my bitches, it will show you that she had her bva eye test, hip score, elbow grade, and optigen test, before I decided against using her to breed from


Ahhhh ok. I know what the Sire and Dame were called but not off the top of my head their Pedigree names and Millie ate the reciept early on lol!!

If I try to get the Kennel Club names and bring them up will that have the parents details scores etc. And how would I get the other tests done is it something I could ask someone from the Scottish Weirmaraner Club to do or a vet?? (APologies very new to this)


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Millie is just absolutely heartbreakingly gorgeous! :001_wub:

<adds Millie to "Steal" list>


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KeithMorrell said:


> Hi noushka
> 
> Just putting some in the albums
> 
> ...





KeithMorrell said:


> Millie recently at play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shes lovely Keith and she looks full of fun!

i showed the pics to my oh to see what he thought she was, her puppy pics he thought she at 1st she was a pure lab and when i showed him these action shots he thought with her colouring she was either a lab or a GSP crossed with a Great Dane


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Millie is just absolutely heartbreakingly gorgeous! :001_wub:
> 
> <adds Millie to "Steal" list>


THank you  Have gone all read!!

Hmmm must remember not to give out my address lol !! 

PS Is that a gorgeous Dalmatian i spot in your Avatar???


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> THank you  Have gone all read!!
> 
> Hmmm must remember not to give out my address lol !!
> 
> PS Is that a gorgeous Dalmatian i spot in your Avatar???


It certainly is  He's my new Dalmatian puppy Alfie. He's just 3 weeks old in that picture..... we don't get him home until the 29th Sept. when he'll be 8 weeks 

You should be really proud of Millie, she really is a cracker!


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> It certainly is  He's my new Dalmatian puppy Alfie. He's just 3 weeks old in that picture..... we don't get him home until the 29th Sept. when he'll be 8 weeks
> 
> You should be really proud of Millie, she really is a cracker!


He is adorable !!!! Hmmmm you might be getting a visitor on the 30th 

Would love to get some Dalmatian pics


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's not Millie, but Millie's parents that really should have health tests done, where appropriate. Labs and Weimerarners should have hip scores done, and as this is recommended for both breeds, this is the *least* I would want to see in place for anyone considering this cross breed. I'd also want to look hard at the other health tests recommended for each individual breed, and decide whether or not I thought they might be a problem. Personally, I'd be tempted to have the BVA eye test in place as well, as such a lot of breeds suffer from the four conditions that are checked for in this test.
> 
> You can check whether parents have been health tested by using the Kennel Club database, just type in the name of the dog, if you type in Chapelrose Indian Princess, one of my bitches, it will show you that she had her bva eye test, hip score, elbow grade, and optigen test, before I decided against using her to breed from


Apologies read on I think I get it

Will try and find out from the other half the details etc of who we got her from  And ask for Parents Hip Scores


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> Ahhhh ok. I know what the Sire and Dame were called but not off the top of my head their Pedigree names and Millie ate the reciept early on lol!!
> 
> If I try to get the Kennel Club names and bring them up will that have the parents details scores etc. And how would I get the other tests done is it something I could ask someone from the Scottish Weirmaraner Club to do or a vet?? (APologies very new to this)


Hi Keith, apols as I'm having interweb connection problems tonight, but yes, if you know the pedigree names, you can just enter them in the KC database via their website, and it will bring up all health tests done for that dog, including out of date ones, eg BVA current clear eye cert which is an annual test.

I know how you feel re the receipt, Tau ate her elbow grade and hip score sheet, well, the bottom part, where the important numbers are written on! Blimmin' nightmare!

You yourself don't need to do any tests to Millie, the main thing is, and something I push on here and elsewhere, is that any breeder, whether they breed recognised pedigrees, breed types from other countries that aren't recognised by the UK KC, or cross breeds, is that they look at and use appropriate health tests for the breed(s).

Love the pics btw, and yes, do be careful about posting your email address online, I do it all the time and am used to some of the weird and wonderful messages


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry cant find the message were someone asked were i was based but its Rochdale xxx


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no idea of baileys parents names so cant check him but it really worrys me he will get any of these illnesses even more so because i do not kow his background xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> I have no idea of baileys parents names so cant check him but it really worrys me he will get any of these illnesses even more so because i do not kow his background xx


The breeder should be able to give you the name of the parents, so you can then check out whether they have any relevant health tests, and whether their ancestors were tested, and see if there are any obvious problems within the last five to eight generations on the KC website. If you contact the breed clubs individually, I'm sure they can point you in the direction of someone who keeps a database of health test results, and will help you find out more info


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The breeder should be able to give you the name of the parents, so you can then check out whether they have any relevant health tests, and whether their ancestors were tested, and see if there are any obvious problems within the last five to eight generations on the KC website. If you contact the breed clubs individually, I'm sure they can point you in the direction of someone who keeps a database of health test results, and will help you find out more info


the weimaraner anchestory database (voluntry) is maintained by a member on here!
But she seldom posts anymore - shall see if I can find it!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KeithMorrell said:


> Ahhhh ok. I know what the Sire and Dame were called but not off the top of my head their Pedigree names and Millie ate the reciept early on lol!!
> 
> If I try to get the Kennel Club names and bring them up will that have the parents details scores etc. And how would I get the other tests done is it something I could ask someone from the Scottish Weirmaraner Club to do or a vet?? (APologies very new to this)


Just put their pedigree names in the search on here Keith

Health Test Results Finder


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> He is adorable !!!! Hmmmm you might be getting a visitor on the 30th
> 
> Would love to get some Dalmatian pics


Oh go on then, you twisted my arm  there's loads of pics on here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/186820-going-see-puppies-tomorrow.html


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I know I've looked at both of my two, and sometimes the information dies out after about five gens, but can go back as far as about 8 gens with Labs, hence the 5-8 bit, it could differ for Weimerarners. 

Cheers DT for looking that up, and Noushka for putting the link (have had a busy week  ) I know if ever I want to know anything about Labs, I ask Swarthy on here, who has one of the best and most comprehensive databases, if not the best in the UK for Labs, much more info than the KC, hence the suggestion to contact breed clubs who may be able to give you more information


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I know I've looked at both of my two, and sometimes the information dies out after about five gens, but can go back as far as about 8 gens with Labs, hence the 5-8 bit, it could differ for Weimerarners.
> 
> Cheers DT for looking that up, and Noushka for putting the link (have had a busy week  ) I know if ever I want to know anything about Labs, I ask Swarthy on here, who has one of the best and most comprehensive databases, if not the best in the UK for Labs, much more info than the KC, hence the suggestion to contact breed clubs who may be able to give you more information


thats okay, you just put your feet up and let us do all the work! x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> thats okay, you just put your feet up and let us do all the work! x


Hey, I'm working again tomorrow night through to early Sunday morning, and still haven't caught up with last week, so my gibberish may be even more gibbery by tomorrow


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Hey, I'm working again tomorrow night through to early Sunday morning, and still haven't caught up with last week, so my gibberish may be even more gibbery by tomorrow


hey ive agreed with all your gibberish tonight SL


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Oh go on then, you twisted my arm  there's loads of pics on here:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/186820-going-see-puppies-tomorrow.html


I might do !! Lol where you based  Am i going to need to venture out of Scotland


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> sorry cant find the message were someone asked were i was based but its Rochdale xxx


Mailing just now 

And might take a wee drive down  Millie would love a friend  she might think shes looking in a mirror lol


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

i wouldnt have a clue were to find the breeders xx


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Mailing just now
> 
> And might take a wee drive down  Millie would love a friend  she might think shes looking in a mirror lol


were are you based xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> i wouldnt have a clue were to find the breeders xx


Did you not buy him from the people who bred him? If not, hopefully whoever you bought him from should be able to point you in the right direction.

The thing is, a lot of badly bred pups are sold through middle men and the likes, to hide where they come from, and often that leads back to a puppy farmer or similar, so if you don't know, do be prepared to possibly find out the worst if you do a bit of digging. It doesn't mean your dog is any less than any other dog, but it does mean, unfortunately, that a bad breeder will have made money from it, so fingers crossed you find out otherwise


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> were are you based xx


Falkirk in Central Scotland


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

He was owned by a couple who said they would just leave him in there home if they could not get rid asap as they had a new apartment grrrr anyway i fell in love then they decided they were selling him so here he is my lovely little boy lol xx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> I might do !! Lol where you based  Am i going to need to venture out of Scotland


Er, yes just a touch  I'm in The Midlands


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> He was owned by a couple who said they would just leave him in there home if they could not get rid asap as they had a new apartment grrrr anyway i fell in love then they decided they were selling him so here he is my lovely little boy lol xx


It isn't, unfortunately, always possible to trace rescues, whether individual circumstances or via organisations. I know I've had a couple of rescues, both of which were oldies and had various health issues, so fingers crossed with your youngster, you don't encounter the same.

I would suggest you get good insurance in place, at least for the first 8 years, because as well as not knowing what his breeding is, you don't know how his first owners treated him ie what food/exercise they gave him, all of which could exacerbate any heredtary tendency towards hip/elbow problems


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

KeithMorrell said:


> Apologies read on I think I get it
> 
> Will try and find out from the other half the details etc of who we got her from  And ask for Parents Hip Scores


Tbh. it doesn't really matter... not now anyway. It is too late to prevent her from inheriting anything and she is part of your family now and what will be will be. I'm sure you'll still love her just the same even if she does later suffer any hereditary problems.

Health testing IS very important but it's something you need to consider at the point of buying the puppy so as to ensure you get a healthy dog and don't encourage bad breeders to keep producing unhealthy pups. Once you actually have the pup though it's a bit late as you fall in love with them so quickly . It's just something you should bear in mind in the future if you get another dog.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> Tbh. it doesn't really matter... not now anyway. It is too late to prevent her from inheriting anything and she is part of your family now and what will be will be. I'm sure you'll still love her just the same even if she does later suffer any hereditary problems.
> 
> Health testing IS very important but it's something you need to consider at the point of buying the puppy so as to ensure you get a healthy dog and don't encourage bad breeders to keep producing unhealthy pups. Once you actually have the pup though it's a bit late as you fall in love with them so quickly . It's just something you should bear in mind in the future if you get another dog.


And also info they can pass on to other people considering buying a pup, fingers crossed the slow process of educating puppy buyers gains a new member


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And also info they can pass on to other people considering buying a pup, fingers crossed the slow process of educating puppy buyers gains a new member


Indeed . I have to say I am the owner of a dog from non health-tested parents of a breed that has plenty of hereditary problems (and indeed her father died young from one such condition ) and I won't make the same mistake twice (unless I rescue). I have been lucky and not encountered any problems yet but she is young still and it's the worry that gets to you, always wondering "what if" .


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Tbh. it doesn't really matter... not now anyway. It is too late to prevent her from inheriting anything and she is part of your family now and what will be will be. I'm sure you'll still love her just the same even if she does later suffer any hereditary problems.
> 
> Health testing IS very important but it's something you need to consider at the point of buying the puppy so as to ensure you get a healthy dog and don't encourage bad breeders to keep producing unhealthy pups. Once you actually have the pup though it's a bit late as you fall in love with them so quickly . It's just something you should bear in mind in the future if you get another dog.





Sleeping_Lion said:


> And also info they can pass on to other people considering buying a pup, fingers crossed the slow process of educating puppy buyers gains a new member


Love it! ...Finally a couple of people who are *'in the know'* about cross breeding and back yard breeding who are actually taking the time to help, educate and actually give advice to someone who isn't '*in the know*'  ...rather than jumping down their throats, patronising, and somehow expecting them to turn back time and not buy/rescue the dog that they already own, love and who is apart of their family!

On the four weeks that i have been a member on this forum this is the first time i have seen anyone educate and give advice instead of pass critical judgment to cross breed owners who know no better.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

New pic of Millie from today !! Shes a cool chic


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

gemcml said:


> Love it! ...Finally a couple of people who are *'in the know'* about cross breeding and back yard breeding who are actually taking the time to help, educate and actually give advice to someone who isn't '*in the know*'  ...rather than jumping down their throats, patronising, and somehow expecting them to turn back time and not buy/rescue the dog that they already own, love and who is apart of their family!
> 
> On the four weeks that i have been a member on this forum this is the first time i have seen anyone educate and give advice instead of pass critical judgment to cross breed owners who know no better.


I think this comment is unfair - no-one would undermine the dog once it is with their owners - they may lambast the irresponsible breeders that produced it in the first place - and might comment on the puppy owner having done their research first - this has NOTHING to do with cross-breeds or pedigrees, unregistered or otherwise - but is far more to do with ongoing frustration of people breeding and buying pups irresponsibly - it takes NOTHING away from the dog itself, except that sometimes you do get owners who breed and buy on a whim, and when the going gets tough give up and ditch their dogs, this forum. and many others are littered with such scenarios - and invariably with a few exceptions, these pups are from unethical, irresponsible breeders.

Whether I or anyone else approves of deliberate cross-breeding or not is immaterial - the message around the need for health-testing remains the same - whether the poster is buying a Labrador, GSD, Pug, a Labradoodle or a 'whatchamacolit'

Try to discourage someone from breeding a deliberate cross, or if they are intent on doing it - TRY to make them do it properly (would be exactly the same for a pedigree litter) - try to encourage someone to walk away from a poorly bred litter - yes - because until people do, the problem won't change - ridicule a dog once it is with it's new owners? no


----------



## Sari (Mar 27, 2009)

swarthy said:


> I think this comment is unfair - no-one would undermine the dog once it is with their owners - they may lambast the irresponsible breeders that produced it in the first place - and might comment on the puppy owner having done their research first - this has NOTHING to do with cross-breeds or pedigrees, unregistered or otherwise - but is far more to do with ongoing frustration of people breeding and buying pups irresponsibly - it takes NOTHING away from the dog itself, except that sometimes you do get owners who breed and buy on a whim, and when the going gets tough give up and ditch their dogs, this forum. and many others are littered with such scenarios - and invariably with a few exceptions, these pups are from unethical, irresponsible breeders.
> 
> Whether I or anyone else approves of deliberate cross-breeding or not is immaterial - the message around the need for health-testing remains the same - whether the poster is buying a Labrador, GSD, Pug, a Labradoodle or a 'whatchamacolit'
> 
> Try to discourage someone from breeding a deliberate cross, or if they are intent on doing it - TRY to make them do it properly (would be exactly the same for a pedigree litter) - try to encourage someone to walk away from a poorly bred litter - yes - because until people do, the problem won't change - ridicule a dog once it is with it's new owners? no


Maybe they aren't intending to ridicule or patronise but it so often comes across like that and dog owners are like parents; they are very sensitive about their offspring. I think half the time it is difficult to tell what a person really is meaning because you can't hear the tone of voice or see facial expressions so things are open to misinterpretation. I'm in the lucky position of being a bit like Rhett Butler because I know I've got the best dog in the world, love his cross-bredness and know he's as loved as can possibly be. If people disapprove of him, that's their problem and "Frankly my dear, I don't give a..."!


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Sari said:


> Maybe they aren't intending to ridicule or patronise but it so often comes across like that and dog owners are like parents; they are very sensitive about their offspring. I think half the time it is difficult to tell what a person really is meaning because you can't hear the tone of voice or see facial expressions so things are open to misinterpretation. I'm in the lucky position of being a bit like Rhett Butler because I know I've got the best dog in the world, love his cross-bredness and know he's as loved as can possibly be. If people disapprove of him, that's their problem and "Frankly my dear, I don't give a..."!


Sari
What do you have ??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good article in Dogs Today mag Oct issue about crossbreeding - worth a gander!


----------

